# Lan is working, can't connect to internet



## Alkaline (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi,

A few days ago i bought a router (SMC WBR14-G2) and made a small lan. 
I have internet in my comp, but i can't get it to work on another computer here.

This computer, which is using winME, is all configured accordingly to some tutorials i have read on how to configure winME to access the internet using a wireless adapter. I can access both computers through the lan, sharing files between them.
The adapter works fine on my dad's laptop, so that's not the problem. 

Any info you need, please ask.



Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Start, Run, COMMAND to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## Alkaline (Apr 26, 2006)

> C:\WINDOWS\Ambiente de trabalho>ipconfig /all
> 
> Configuração IP do Windows
> 
> ...


Well there you go, sorry about the language, that's portuguese (i'm from Portugal), if you can't understand something please say so! 

Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

OK, I don't understand it! :grin:

I sent it to Bable Fish and got something slightly easier to read, though it still looks odd. From what I see, it appears that this is normal.

Do this: Start, Run, COMMAND

In the command window, type:

PING 64.233.167.99

If that is successful, try

PING google.com

Let me know the results.

Configuration IP of the Windows 
Name of the system host. . . . : Serving INES 
DNS. . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1 
Type of knot. . . . . . . . . . : 
Diffusion ID of the scope of the NetBIOS. . . . : 
Activated guiding IP. : 
Not activated Proxy WINS. . . : 
It NetBIOS resolution does not use DNS. . : 
Not 0 Ethernet Plate: 
Description. . . . . . . . . . . : SMCWUSB-G 802.11g 2,0 Wireless USB Adapter 
Physical Address. . . . . . . . : Activated 00-13-F7-4A-6A-F0 
DHCP. . . . . . . . . : Yes 
Address IP. . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.101 
Mask of sub-net. . . . . . : 255.255.255.0 
Door of predefined linking. : 192.168.2.1 
Server DHCP. . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1 
Main server WINS. . . . : 
Secondary Server WINS. . . : 
Gotten lease. . . . . . . . : 20 02 07 16:35:54 
gotten Lease valid even. . . . . . . : 21 02 07 16:35:54


----------



## Alkaline (Apr 26, 2006)

PING 64.233.167.99 <- Timeout. 

Didn't try to ping www.google.com, because i assumed it would timeout too.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Can you connect through the router with any other computer on the network?


----------



## Alkaline (Apr 26, 2006)

Yes, the computer i am on is connected through the router (using cable here) and the my laptop is connected too, using the same wireless adapter.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Automated WINSOCK Fix all Windows Versions


----------



## Alkaline (Apr 26, 2006)

It says "No Problems found" :|


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Are there any firewalls installed on the ME system? Try disabling them.

Did the ME system ever connect to the net? Have you tried it directly to the modem?


----------



## Alkaline (Apr 26, 2006)

No firewalls.

Yes, i had it connected to the internet, directly to the modem, some time ago.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I suggest you try it again, that will tell us if it's the ME system configuration or something else.


----------



## Alkaline (Apr 26, 2006)

ok, i'll let you know the result


----------

